# Im high inhib please help me become low inhib



## Rude (Oct 1, 2020)

I know looks matter way more than personality but im still tired of being a quiet/high inhib/pussy
I can sometimes be low inhib and talkative but only around certain people never in large groups or infront of stacys.

What can i do to change this?


----------



## RichardwillImprove (Oct 1, 2020)

Expose urself to situation constantly and over time it wont matter to u anymore.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 1, 2020)

Do everything to max out t levels such as good diet and exercise. 
High intensity short duration is best for t increase. 

Then stylemaxx and do other softmaxxes to look like you're nt. Looking the part makes it easier. 

If nothing works and you suffer after years of trying, then roid.

I myself suffer from high inhib and it never really goes away, no matter what i do. But it has become less bad with what i said.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 1, 2020)

think of life like ur the only one that truly exists and that other people are just there because god wants to test you. Idk but if u start thinking that you wont care about anything anymore, at least for me.


----------



## GarixTheChad (Oct 1, 2020)

Take phenibut bro worked for me


----------



## Rude (Oct 1, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Do everything to max out t levels such as good diet and exercise.
> High intensity short duration is best for t increase.
> 
> Then stylemaxx and do other softmaxxes to look like you're nt. Looking the part makes it easier.
> ...



I might be low t. i think i fit the nt look since normies always try to talk to me but im basically scared to be myself infront of them. especially infront of girls


----------



## Rude (Oct 1, 2020)

GarixTheChad said:


> Take phenibut bro worked for me


i use it and it worked for a while but not so much anymore


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 1, 2020)

just go up and talk to her

just be yourself and go up and talk to her


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 1, 2020)

just do it bro


----------



## Raddemon (Oct 1, 2020)

This is what high inhib looks like. Most Can’t even register lol u good bro


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 2, 2020)

Just don't care

but first: FACE = EVERYTHING
if you look good you can get away with anything


----------



## Trevor Philips (Oct 2, 2020)

Think of everyone around you as idiotic, develop some minor hobbies, feel superior to others even if you dont necessarily match up.


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 2, 2020)

Rude said:


> I know looks matter way more than personality but im still tired of being a quiet/high inhib/pussy
> I can sometimes be low inhib and talkative but only around certain people never in large groups or infront of stacys.
> 
> What can i do to change this?


Become better looking taller, bigger d and maybe stronger can help mildly.

This will give u huge inner confidence and be low inhib


----------



## Aseancell (Oct 2, 2020)

Be handsome, confidence will follow


----------



## LooksJourney (Oct 2, 2020)

Hop on test, I'm 2.5 weeks in, levels won't be stable till bout week 5 but I feel way more relaxed and confident in social situations and just in my own skin in general.


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Oct 2, 2020)

If you have to ask, you have already failed


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 2, 2020)

Here's a cure for shyness I've read in an old book:
- go to a fancy restaurant, take a seat, put your feet on the table, yell after the waiter, complain he's taking too long to get your order, criticize loudly the food, just act as annoying, obnoxious and noisy as possible, so you'll get noticed by all the people. Repeat this every day until you shyness is gone.


----------



## Oculorum (Oct 2, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Here's a cure for shyness I've read in an old book:
> - go to a fancy restaurant, take a seat, put your feet on the table, yell after the waiter, complain he's taking too long to get your order, criticize loudly the food, just act as annoying, obnoxious and noisy as possible, so you'll get noticed by all the people. Repeat this every day until you shyness is gone.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Oct 2, 2020)

Your high inhib (and mine too) is just negative feedback loop due to mistreatement, rejections, ugliness or short height.


----------



## SoyGune (Oct 2, 2020)

0


----------



## poloralf (Oct 2, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Here's a cure for shyness I've read in an old book:
> - go to a fancy restaurant, take a seat, put your feet on the table, yell after the waiter, complain he's taking too long to get your order, criticize loudly the food, just act as annoying, obnoxious and noisy as possible, so you'll get noticed by all the people. Repeat this every day until you shyness is gone.


Lmao this is the last thing a high inhib person would do


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 2, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Lmao this is the last thing a high inhib person would do


Exactly, you get over your inhibition by doing these kind of things that only a low-inhib person would do.
Hypnotica for example put himself in all sorts of embarrassing and awkward situations to get over his fears:
_But literally, like one part of my life, I was afraid of what people thought about me. So, I basically went out downtown with a friend of mine, wore a dildo on my head. I wore a little skirt, walked around, and we basically were yelling out on the streets, “Hey, blowjobs, 10 bucks!”. I kept on putting myself in situations like that to the point where I didn’t care. It’s a very weird transition when you put yourself into that. At first, you feel the self-consciousness. Then all of a sudden you feel that your consciousness expands a little bit, and then you start to loosen up. You start to have fun, and then you start to see other people and you focus on them and how they react to you._


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 2, 2020)

Inject t


----------



## poloralf (Oct 2, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Exactly, you get over your inhibition by doing these kind of things that only a low-inhib person would do.
> Hypnotica for example put himself in all sorts of embarrassing and awkward situations to get over his fears:
> _But literally, like one part of my life, I was afraid of what people thought about me. So, I basically went out downtown with a friend of mine, wore a dildo on my head. I wore a little skirt, walked around, and we basically were yelling out on the streets, “Hey, blowjobs, 10 bucks!”. I kept on putting myself in situations like that to the point where I didn’t care. It’s a very weird transition when you put yourself into that. At first, you feel the self-consciousness. Then all of a sudden you feel that your consciousness expands a little bit, and then you start to loosen up. You start to have fun, and then you start to see other people and you focus on them and how they react to you._


Easier said than done for a high inhib, takes huge amount of effort, courage and resilience to do that.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 2, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Easier said than done for a high inhib, takes huge amount of effort, courage and resilience to do that.


You just have to do it. Just don't care what they'll think and it'll be okay. His advice is probably the best one one can give on this.


----------



## mc231 (Oct 2, 2020)

The sad thing is if you're unattractive and act confident in front of women they will get irritated as there's no correlation with your looks level and the confidence you emit. So honestly there's really no point in trying unless you're at the top of your game(maxed out in the looks department).


----------



## germcel (Oct 2, 2020)

do no fap bro.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Oct 2, 2020)

Phenibut made me insanely low inhib but it removed my inhibition to the point people started finding me annoying cause I didn’t give a shit


----------

